# hawthorn contributions from Gary (HomeBody)



## phinds (Jul 27, 2014)

Gary sent me several pieces of cockspur hawthorn and one of common (or possibly red) hawthorn. Here are some pics. The full set is up on my site.



 


Cockspur plank and end grain. I sanded one face of this down to 400 grit and it took a glass-like polish.



 


This piece was given a coat of maple stain and then an oil-based finish, really popping the curly figure which is almost invisible in the pics (the piece above has it as well) but can be seen, lightly, in the raw wood itself.



 


Plank and end grain. Gary said this is probably common hawthron but might be red hawthorn. Can anybody tell?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 24, 2016)

Gorgeous! I have some, its awesome!


----------

